# Was ist los? Spam bleibt aus!



## Dino (16 September 2004)

Ist irgendetwas Gravierendes in der Spammerszene passiert? Bis vor ca. 4 Tagen bekam ich auf eine sehr wichtige Mailadresse (die ich aus bestimmten Gründen nicht so einfach löschen kann) täglich zwischen 300 und 400 Spams (Diätpillen, Viagra, Casino, Porno, Medikamente...blabla). Die wurden zwar recht zuverlässig durch SpamPal aussortiert, aber um eine zumindest oberflächliche Kontrolle des Spam-Filters kommt man eben doch nicht herum.

Und nun, urplötzlich bleibt die Spam-Flut aus! Seit 4 Tagen ist die Menge drastisch reduziert. Gestern z.B. gerade mal 15, heute bis jetzt 10.
Was ist los? Hat es da einen Profi-Spammer in Amiland zerbröselt? Ich bin ganz besorgt. Schließlich baut man ja bei einem so regen, wenn auch einseitigen Kontakt ein gewisses emotionales Verhältnis auf...


----------



## BenTigger (16 September 2004)

Vielleicht sind noch mehr plötzlich in U-Haft gelandet ?? :lol:


----------



## stieglitz (17 September 2004)

Hi Dino,
kann ich ganz und garnicht bestätigen. Bei uns schlagen täglich zwischen 2.000 und 5.000 Spams ein. *Tendenz steigend*. Gestern waren mit 5.090 das bisher höchste Aufkommen. Siehe Attachment.
Wird gottseidank zuverlässig gefiltert, sonst könnten wir den Laden dichtmachen.
Könnte es sein, dass dein Provider plötzlich vorfiltert?
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, dass dein Provider plötzlich vorfiltert?


Das ist denkbar.
Aber wenn er das ohne meine explizite Zustimmung macht, dann such ich mir nen neuen. Nur mal so grundsätzlich angemerkt...


----------



## Dino (17 September 2004)

Nee, ist eher nicht anzunehmen, dass mein Provider filtert. Das gibt es gegen einen Aufpreis. Hätte da ein Umdenken stattgefunden, hätten die es lang und breit werbewirksam in Szene gesetzt.
Und außerdem: Ich würde das wie Heiko sehen. Die Entscheidung, ob etwas ausgefiltert wird oder nicht und wie etwas gefiltert wird, möchte ich schon noch selbst haben.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 September 2004)

Als fleissiger Slashdot Leser offenbart sich hier eine Erklaerung 



> According to BusinessWeek Online's article, Lots of folks think the hurricane hits in Florida, the Sunshine (and Spam!) State have taken slowed the volume of spam."



Also: fleissig Auto fahren, Computer anlassen und Flugzeuge benutzen, dann gibts mehr Hurricanes, und weniger Spam... 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## stieglitz (17 September 2004)

Aber Dino, wenn du so am Spam hängst, ich kann dir ein paar Tausend schicken. Hab da leckere Viagra, todsicher wirkende Penisverlängerungen, heisse Girls und Kredite mit gaaaanz niedrigen Zinsen. Oder liebst du eher Hilferufe aus Nigeria mit ganz sicheren Provisionen. Und wenn du ein Zocker bist, Spielcasinos mit sicheren Gewinnchanchen gibt es auch. :lol: 
Also einfach melden.
Schönes Wochenende
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------

